# my computer plays random sounds



## ThePowerRanger (Jan 17, 2007)

Some times my computer plays random music without me having anything to do with it

also i hear random instant messaging sounds every now and then and then sometimes a music clip plays for 2 seconds am i infected with something weird?


----------



## andythecurefan (Oct 14, 2007)

What Instant Messaging program are you using?

When I'm using AIM, some "buddies" of mine have sign out sounds so I hear a clip of music every so often.


----------



## Sharpshooter101 (Aug 26, 2006)

The same thing is happening to me. I'd have my laptop on and it's just sitting there at the desktop (nothing running) while I'm doing something else and suddenly I'd get this 2-3 second sound that sounds like running water from a game or something, and just today I started hearing what sounds like sound clips from a song. It doesn't do this when I'm playing a game though.


----------



## ilie (Oct 16, 2004)

*http://support.microsoft.com/kb/261186*


> Computer Randomly Plays Classical Music
> View products that this article applies to.
> Article ID	:	261186
> Last Review	:	March 27, 2007
> ...


----------



## Tecnoob (Jan 10, 2008)

That has happenned to me as well. I have heard some wierd country song, as well as some sort of advertisement. You might want to visit the Hijack This! forum and post a log there, to see if anything suspicious is found.


----------



## Sharpshooter101 (Aug 26, 2006)

Tecnoob said:


> That has happenned to me as well. I have heard some wierd country song, as well as some sort of advertisement. You might want to visit the Hijack This! forum and post a log there, to see if anything suspicious is found.


I actually did that a while ago and they were able to help me out


----------



## davebusch (Feb 1, 2008)

my computer plays random sounds too, it'll play an error sound repeatedly for a couple mins, some random scratchy voices will play, pacman souds will play. helpp?

(not sure if you need my startup list but here it is)

StartupList report, 2/1/2008, 1:32:37 AM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\DeviceService\DevSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\CapabilityManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Pando\Pando.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Rogers\SelfHealing\rogersagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Metacafe\MetacafeAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\SSDK02.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\Generic.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Mobile Phone Monitor\epmworker.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\David\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
Metacafe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Metacafe\MetacafeAgent.exe

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
Metacafe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Metacafe\MetacafeAgent.exe
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
Monitor Apache Servers.lnk = C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
ymetray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Jukebox\ymetray.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ehTray = C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
SunJavaUpdateSched = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
SigmatelSysTrayApp = stsystra.exe
IAAnotif = C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
DMXLauncher = C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
DLA = C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
ISUSPM Startup = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
ISUSScheduler = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
Google Desktop Search = "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
LVCOMSX = C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
LogitechVideoRepair = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
LogitechVideoTray = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
Adobe Photo Downloader = "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
(Default) = 
Sony Ericsson PC Suite = "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
iTunesHelper = "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
ISUSPM = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
UVS11 Preload = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead VideoStudio 11\uvPL.exe
Corel Photo Downloader = C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
Lexmark X1100 Series = "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
YOP = C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe /autostart
ccApp = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
osCheck = "C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\osCheck.exe"
postSetupCheck = C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\gzmrt.dll" DllStart

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

(Default) = 

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
MsnMsgr = "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
LogitechSoftwareUpdate = "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
BitTorrent = "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe" --force_start_minimized
Aim6 = "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
(Default) = 
Pando = "C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Pando\Pando.exe" /Minimized
Veoh = "C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\VeohClient.exe" /VeohHide
RogersAgent = c:\Program Files\Rogers\SelfHealing\rogersagent.exe
SHS = "C:\Program Files\Rogers\SelfHealing\SHS.exe" /background
Update Manager = "C:\Program Files\Rogers\Update Manager\UpdateManager.exe" /background
Yahoo! Pager = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL

--------------------------------------------------


Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\adssite_sidebar.dll - {1648E328-3E5A-4EA5-A9C6-E5F09EE272DA}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iebrowserc.dll - {1D8282E6-BC4F-469B-AAED-7E4FF077AD93}
(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gzmrt.dll - {7D9362F8-77D8-4b29-97B5-621D550890C0}
(no name) - (no file) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsa6A2.dll - {9C8A568E-4201-478a-8536-526CF371D2E2}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Norton Security Online - Run Full System Scan - David.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Tinypic Publisher]
CODEBASE = http://tinypic.com/flix/tinypic_publisher.CAB
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\OSDE21.OSD

[Checkers Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\msgrchkr.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab

[Musicnotes Viewer]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\mnviewer.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab

[MessengerStatsClient Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MessengerStatsPAClient.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\Director\SwDir.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[MaxisHotDateTeleX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\MAXISH~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://thesims.ea.com/teleport/hotdate/MaxisHotDateTeleX.cab

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\LegitCheckControl.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4505-8fb8-d0d2d160e512/LegitCheckControl.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Director\swdir.dll
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Installation Support]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
CODEBASE = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll

[MSN Photo Upload Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MsnPUpld.dll
CODEBASE = http://by119fd.bay119.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab

[Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ImageUploader4.1.ocx
CODEBASE = http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab

[UnoCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\GAME_UNO1.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-CA/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab

[Facebook Photo Uploader Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\FacebookPhotoUploader.ocx
CODEBASE = http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab

[MUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1179893454812

[MessengerStatsClient Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\messengerstatsclient.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab

[{8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C}]
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab

[MessengerStatsClient Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\MessengerStatsPAClient.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab55762.cab

[futureLAB ImageUploader]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\FLIMAG~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://upload.snapmania.com/helpers/fLImageUploader.cab

[VideoEgg ActiveX Loader]
InProcServer32 = C:\Documents and Settings\David\Application Data\VideoEgg\Loader\4665\npvideoegg-loader.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe

[MSN Games - Installer]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ZIntro.ocx
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab

[System Requirements Lab Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\sysreqlab.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\sysreqlab.osd

[MessengerStatsClient Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.2\MessengerStatsPAClient.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab

[ZoneChess Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\chess.ocx
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab55200.cab

[Solitaire Showdown Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\solitaireshowdown.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab

[DownloadManager Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\DOWNLO~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.1.6.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: C:\DOCUME~1\David\LOCALS~1\Temp\symlcsv1.exe


--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 16,205 bytes
Report generated in 0.063 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Please do not post logs in this forum.

Sounds like those described are often related to IM programmes. However, if you think you may have an infection, please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, simply move on to the next one - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply.


----------

